# TPMS RESET FUNCTION ?



## thepeg (Feb 15, 2021)

Good morning, we picked up our new unit Thursday and yesterday the tpms warning came on, checked the pressure's , all 35 psi yet the indications gives different pressures. Can the tpms be reset by owner and if so how?

Thanks all
Mike


----------



## thepeg (Feb 15, 2021)

thepeg said:


> Good morning, we picked up our new unit Thursday and yesterday the tpms warning came on, checked the pressure's , all 35 psi yet the indications gives different pressures. Can the tpms be reset by owner and if so how?
> 
> Thanks all
> Mike


ps it a 2020 Platinum Murano


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't think there's any way to reset it without a TPMS-capable scanner. The newest models all have the TPMS functions built into the BCM, with no separate control unit. If the sender indications on the dash don't match readings from a tire gauge, chances are there's something wrong with the BCM or one or more of the senders. It may just be a mis-configuration from the factory, but you should probably take it back for warranty repair so they can diagnose the underlying cause.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)




----------

